

Differences between HTML 4 and HTML5 - priyadharsun
http://priyadharsun.blogspot.com/2012/04/differences-between-html-4-and-html5.html
Today we take a few steps back and take a look at some of the differences between HTML 4 and HTML5.  This is intended to be a useful overview, not an exhaustive reference, but remember that things are still and always changing. We can’t deny the fact that HTML4 is the most successful markup language in the history of Internet ever. HTML5 builds on that revolutionary success. To start coding with HTML5, you don’t need to change the way you used to code in HTML4. With HTML5 you have new semantic elements, direct support for audio, video and a cool new canvas feature.
======
RyanMcGreal
> HTML4 was developed by World Wide Web consortium and WHATWG (web hypertext
> application technology working group) and HTML5 is being developed by web
> hypertext application technology working group (WHATWG) and W3C HTML WG.

That's not right. HTML4 was finalized in 1998 but WHATWG wasn't formed until
2004 - and it was formed in response to the W3C pushing the compatibility-
breaking XHTML as a successor to HTML4.

------
yuhong
I am beginning to think that "HTML5" even as a buzzword is a misnomer. For
example, canvas dates to 2005!

------
leeoniya
i believe <u> is back from the dead also. <http://html5doctor.com/u-element/>

